# Torn on how many embryos to transfer



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello everyone

So, we are currently on our 2nd ICSI cycle funded through the NHS.  Our first cycle and one FET from same cycle both ended as very early mcs at 5 weeks.  After this I was dx with Haemochrmoatosis. After treatment we undertook our 2nd fresh ICSI cycle in May 16. This sadly ended as a BFN (although I believe it was another very early mc as had same symptons as previous two). 

We were very lucky to get four hatching blast frosties from this cycle and are about to embark on our next frozen cycle in Sep 16.  The clinic has given us the option of transferring 1 or 2 embryos but have strongly advised 1 due to the risk of twins.  Apparently success rates with frozen embryos has improved lately.  

Anyway, I am really torn. DP is keen on transferring 1 as thinks more attempts will give us a better chance rather than two attempts with two transferred.  Also if this next go works we will still have 3 frosties for a potential sibling. 

However, I'm leaning more towards two.  It's hard to articulate to my DP but I'm sure you ladies will understand where I'm coming from.  The thought of at least another 5 failed cycles ( we get three funded cycles on the NHS) just makes me feel mentally exhausted.  I know I should be grateful but the thought of another 2-3 years at least of non stop cycles just pains me.  I really need to be more positive and I feel awful because I know some people are in a worse position.  Im 35 so there's still time. I just desperately want a family and if it's not going to happen through IVF then would like to go down the adoption route. 

I guess I just need to believe somehow that one of these little frosties will stick but it's hard when I've had three failures already.  

Does anyone feel the same or had multiple failures then been successful?


----------



## Polly_1977 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Katy,
I understand how you feel. I transferred one frozen embryo in February and am now 30 weeks pregnant. I was also thinking if I should transfer one or two. Eventually I decided for one as if that one failed I could do another transfer. I read a lot about it and from what I gathered the success rate is slightly higher with two separate transfers, rather than one transfer with two at the same time. But as you say, it is the thought of having to do it again. Although I must say that the FET was for me a lot easier than IVF since no daily needles were required. But it is the emotional bit of going through several transfers that is the hardest. It is good that you have 4 blasts and I wish you all the best for your transfer whether you go for one or two!
Polly xx


----------



## VAN6 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi katy,

We had 1 fresh cycle with 1 embryo and then followed with 2 fets each with 2 embryos.

Funny how the docs vary at each clinic-we were aware of the risks of twins but we were never advised just to have 1 put in. In fact they recommended 2 if we were happy with that. It never crossed my mind not to have 2 put in.

Thankfully we were lucky and it worked with the third cycle and we have twins turning 2 in October.

I had a great pregnancy and the twins were born healthy at 38 weeks. Again I was always aware of the risks of carrying twins but I think the good stories far outweigh the bad.

Do what feels right for you and good luck!!!!

Ps. Had acupuncture with the third cycle which I really think helped

Xx


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Katy, as you're 35 it's common to put back 2. There is a risk of one splitting and you having triplets, but it's rare. A lot of women think about what life would be like with twins once they arrive, but they don't think much about the pregnancy risks with twins. If you're generally healthy and think you could carry twins without a problem then I'd say go for 2. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks ladies for your replies!

Polly - congratulations on your pregnancy. You are right, FETs are a lot easier on the body.  I had mild ohss both times in my fresh cycles which really took it out of me. It will be good not to have to worry about that x

Van6 - so lovely to hear you had healthy twins from your FET. I have heard about the benefits of acupuncture and may give it a go. X

Maybebaybee - thanks for your support.  I'm very keen to have two back. Just need to convince DP  x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe you could consider one on this occasion and then two if you need a next time?

I am very sorry for your losses  

Every clinic i have had consultations with (and because I am incredibly indecisive we have spoken in-depth to over 10 clinics and had full consultations with 7 of them!) have said they would always recommend 1 back considering age (i am 34) and history of losses - with the exception of Cyprus.

I know it's hard, and I know what you mean about not wanting to face loads more cycles - we had 4 blasts from our first cycle and with everything that happened it took nearly 3 years to use them all - but hopefully you won't need them, and there is nothing to say that you can't use 1 this time, and then 2 the next.

Good luck whatever you decide 

Xxx


----------

